# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  Simple flowcharting application, Flowton released as open source

## sridharavijay

Hi,
 In 2011, I came across a .NET shape control after searching a while from dataweb.de. It was called NShape, and was offered for free then. Later migrated to GPL2. I developed this application in 2011, using NShape. Now ported to .NET 4.8, using new NShape library and releasing as Opensource. This is a simple application for simple needs of developers, db designers, architects and general designers. Feel free to download and enhance the tool as you would like. But remember the license is GPL2, which means you will release any mods with same license. 








*Features*
    Basic flow charting    Electrical shapes    Software architecture shapes    General shapes and connectors    Multiple page diagrams    Print preview and Print    Export to jpg,png,bmp,emf



*Source:*https://github.com/vijaysridhara/Flowton
*Binaries:*https://vijaysridhara.gumroad.com/l/flowton

----------

